
Perfect is Scary - techcreditcard
https://medium.com/@taylorphillips/perfect-is-scary-43fdd12c7302
======
albasha
Well said. Also, what could be called perfect today is not necessarily
"perfect" tomorrow. Example: other frameworks solve the problems at hand in a
better way.

